# Spouse Sponsorship Problem



## beatitboss (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am currently considering a couple of different options for my future and one of the is emigrating/moving back to Canada.

I am Canadian citizen having left the country ages ago as a kid with my parents who started building their career abroad.

I am currently studying in Melbourne, Australia with my fiancee.

I was thinking about settling in Canada in the next couple of years. Hence I would have to sponsor my fiancee as she's not a citizen.

I was wondering if it it possible to sponsor someone if I don't live in Canada myself.

We'll both have a degree and my fiancee speaks perfect French as she was raised in France (obviously she speaks English as well).

Has anybody already tried to sponsor a spouse while living outside of the country and having no close family back there? I do have cousins in Montreal but I definitely don't want to live there.

Otherwise I have a Canadian passport, proof of citizenship and a SIN...

Thanks in advance, 


Cheers,


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


beatitboss said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am currently considering a couple of different options for my future and one of the is emigrating/moving back to Canada.
> 
> ...


It is possible, please read this: Guide 3900 - Sponsorship of a spouse, common-law partner, conjugal partner or dependent child living outside Canada. It has all the answers to your questions and more.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## beatitboss (Apr 1, 2014)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is possible, please read this: Guide 3900 - Sponsorship of a spouse, common-law partner, conjugal partner or dependent child living outside Canada. It has all the answers to your questions and more.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, 

I'll do it asap!!


----------



## Lizzie_G (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi there, 

I'm currently going through the same process and am finding some of the guidance documents a bit confusing. How are you getting on so far?


----------



## beatitboss (Apr 1, 2014)

Lizzie_G said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm currently going through the same process and am finding some of the guidance documents a bit confusing. How are you getting on so far?


Hi there,

As I said in my post, I am not doing much now as we'll be going through the procedure next year most likely.

However I've done quite a lot of research and can help you a little bit if you like me to.

What areas of the procedure cause you the most trouble?

Cheers,


----------

